# classer ses mail par dossiers ?



## marcomarco (17 Janvier 2011)

bonjour .. 
j'aimerais avoir si y'à un logiciel pour classer mes mails par dossiers comme dans mon imac ? 
j'ai beau chercher ..  je trouve rien ? 
  merci ..


----------



## Mouette94 (18 Janvier 2011)

Très bonne question. Il me semble me souvenir que cette possibilité a été évoquée dans l'Apple Store lors de l'achat. 

Mais je ne trouve pas non plus comment faire.

J'espère que quelqu'un a trouvé  Merci d'avance.


----------



## meldesbois (19 Janvier 2011)

Sinon tupeux configurer tes comptes mail en imap, ainsi t retrouveras sur ton ipad les dossiers prealalement crees sur ta boite mail en ligne! 
C smple et ca marche
&#58389;


----------



## marcomarco (19 Janvier 2011)

merci .. de vos réponses . 
heuuuu   :love:  c'est quoi "configurer tes comptes mail en imap"
c'est le fait d'aller chercher son courrier en ligne ?


----------



## arbaot (19 Janvier 2011)

imap sur wikipedia


----------



## Mouette94 (19 Janvier 2011)

Merci aussi... Cependant, la configuration en dossiers, sous-dossiers etc. est dans le Mac, pas dans le serveur dee messagerie lui-même, ce qui m'a permis de faire des règles de tri.
Lesquelles règles sont dans le Mac.

Donc... Je vois pas bien 

Si tu peux être plus explicatif, je t'en serai extrêmement reconnaissant.


----------



## marcomarco (19 Janvier 2011)

merci ... j'ai (presque ) tout lu 
bon .. c'est mieux que rien .. mais il faut etre connecté .. 
encore merci ..


----------

